# Lost in the Desert again....



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

We went fishing again last sat and I have to say as a new saltwater fisherman it is one of the most frustrating things I have ever done.. Everyone has their secret squirrel spots and if your not one of the cool kids no fish for you... I have all the public spots and have tried them but they get carpet bombed so much no fish.. We went to several wrecks and were run off by other fisherman or divers... I tried using Supermap and looking for live bottom spots with no luck.. and I know that there are fish near where we were fishing because I have been out with friends and caught them.... So I spent $175 in gas for the day and no fish... it gets really really old.... and this is not the first time its happened... I am to the point where I am not going fishing unless I have confirmed good numbers... it sucks...


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Go to the maximum bottom time site. They got the numbers


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are you fishing out of? PM me if you need "confirmed numbers" out of Destin - I will pull them straightoff our Garmin. 98% of the spots we fish out of Destin are published numbers & we do pretty well most of the time (not trying tosound big headed, just making a statement about fish on public spots...)


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't feel too bad, Saturday was very tough fishing for most everybody.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe it's how you're fishing. What techniques, rigs, baits, etc. are you using? Are you anchoring, drifting, trolling? What are your targeted species? Are you watching the tides? Are you reading your fishfinder correctly? Have you tried chumming? Give us a little more info to get some good pointers on technique rather than just numbers. REELFEISTY just posted some numbers as did DON"TPANIC. Do a search of the forum and find some less-hit public (forum member) numbers. Or offer to pay some members to take you out and show you what you're doing wrong.

Bob

Bob


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

Destin can be rough.. lots of fisherman and divers that have no respect for others and will move in on you... i do a bit of fishing and to be honest when i fish its mostly public numbers and i do pretty good. For the natural bottoms a lot of times the fish will not show on the finder....drop some baits even if nothing shows up. if your anchored up throw a flat line out with a cig...this time of the year something will come out and play. troll between spots with a streatch 30 and watch your machine and while your fishing you will pick up your own privite spots....


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 7, 2007)

I've been there and I know the feeling, but stick with it. If you want to stretch a line, anchor near or on one of the public spots and put out a chum bag with a live bait free lined in the slick. Not two live baits in the slick because that will lead to just one big tangle in the slick. Use a #3 or 4 wire leader and a circle hook. I like the Owner light Mutus myself. You should end end with a few bonita and kings at least.

For bottom fishing try as light a leader and tackle as you can get away with. I think it's better to work your way up in tackle size due to lost fish than just sit there drowning baits on 100lb leader while nothing bites...


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok here is our typical stategy when we go bottom fishing.. I use a #5 or #6 owner circle hook on about a 2-3 foot leader (40-80lb) and a swivel with an egg sinker above that. For bait we usually catch live bait in the pass and have frozen cigar minnows as a back up. From my expierence when u are on the spot you can drop down and get a bite almost immediately. (have a friend that is a guide and that is always how it works with him) It might not be a grouper every time but we can at least catch a bunch of snappers. We don't normally anchor up but try to hold up on the spot and drift over it several times. I have been trolling stretch 25's along the beach lately and have caught several kings and one hog snapper that way. My passion is BIG Groupers, would love to catch something in the 50-100lb class... I know those guys are deep.. The thing is if you don't know where to go its like being lost in the desert looking for the oasis...


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Two Things :





1# "It Takes time to learn how to find fish"



It takes years and tons of money to find spots on your own because it takes time to find them while running out and looking. You need a good fish finder if you really want to catch fish because the better ones pick up much more than cheaper units. When you can run full speed and see fish bumps on your machine you know your stuff is working right. 99.9% of my spots i found my self by running out to areas on the contour charts and watching the finder. These spots are anything from quick 10 to 15 foot drops , chicken coops others have put down, rocks, holes, ledges....ect. Once you figure out how to use and read a quality fish finder you can be deadly out there, and catch some serious piles of fish. Once you find an area holding fish save it and do over fish it. Rather move on and look around that area working for more spots which will eventually add up in your gps giving you options each time you ride out. 



Trolling is the best best way to look and fish at the same time so with that said try going out and trolling



Expect to find your better fishing way out where people just are not running as much these days due to fuel costs(for you, straight south/south east from Destin 25 to 35 miles). If you fish inshore on public stuff be prepared to be screwed every time by anything from johnboats to dive boats loaded with divers. I leave the inshore fish for these type of people and let them have it in trade for peace way out all by myself. I have only had a few boat mess with me over all the years while way out which is nice to avoid.



Do not anchor on anything ever offshore unless you want someone else to share your numbers( night fishing is about the only time you can get away with anchoring). We always power drift all our spots and if anyone gets close , we leave and pretend to being trolling. Trust me , people will do anything to steal your spots and just knowing that most people are dirtbags will protect your numbers you will work so hard to find. It's one thing to get lucky and run over some ones spot when they are not there , it another to run up on them while they are fishing and hit the number.





2# "try some different set ups"



If your are not jigging butterfly jigs , you are missing out on the hottest new way to catch fish. Braided lines are a must for this type of fishing, and you will do even better using braided lines on your standard rigs. Because there is no stretch , you feel bites you normally would miss and you cut through the water better making it easier to get down in current with less weight. By using jigs to do quick inspection drops on any mark you run over, you can see who is home quickly. Learning how to fish these jigs is a whole other story , but trust me they work better than bait.



Another rig to try is a chicken rig , where the weight is on the bottom and the hook hangs off above. Do not ask why , but sometimes this rig works better than the carolina style rig you are fishing. Also , have everyone fishing a different bait on each spot and better your chances for some one hooking up with something they want to eat.



As mentioned above, always put a flat line out when bottom fishing as it will pay off every time during the summer months with wahoo, cobia, kings , sharks, tuna, dolphin ......ect. Dont give up and try harder, and you will eventually get on it.





good luck out there !


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Titlewave,

I am also new to saltwater fishing, and that is great advice. Thank you very much for your insight.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Love your post Titlewave. You get right to the point! Local hooker with the right techniques and bait you can pull some beautiful fish off of public spots. Maybe Destin is tougher than Pensacola but unless there is a dive boat on the public spots you are fishing you can fish high in the water with very little or preferably no weight at all and catch some beautiful fish. Use the chicken rig suggested by Titlewave and some small circle hooks and catch those bait stealers on the bottom and free swim them behind the boat. If you see bonito's busting up catch some of those guys for chumming. Use flourocarbon 15-30 pound test on top and you will be surprised what you will catch. If you are doomed to only be able to fish on weekends it is tough sledding for sure. I can't imagine what it must be like out of Destin. Definitely try fishing at night on the next full moon phase. Actually the moon is plenty bright enough now.


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Great post!!! Do you ever fish near dauphin island? Rigs? Would

you use the same technique?

Thanks again


----------

